# Massive iui faux pas!



## Nicky_1985 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

So here is my story - Myself and my partner were blessed to have a successful iui on our very first attempt and in February last year I gave birth to a beautiful and healthy baby boy. 
This year we decided to embark on the journey again, so far we have just completed our 3rd iui attempt and we have decided this will be our last go before we go do down the ivf route. Now here is the part where I kick myself - I took am ovulation test on Sunday evening and had a very faint positive line, I took the test again on Monday morning and had a darker positive line but still a bit on the faint side - I contacted the clinic and went in for my iui procedure and had it done at 12.30 yesterday. It wasn't until I was reading on the forums yesterday evening that I saw everyone say a positive ovulation line was only positive if it was as dark or darker than the control line!! Today I have taken the test at 10am and the line is as dark as the control line and im now definitley ovulating, so I thought I was safe as I read that sperm can survive for up to 5 days in the body but them I read that frozen sperm only survives for 12 to 24hrs! So I'm thinking I've stuffed up my last attempt through my own stupidity (I never had to test before as the clinic triggered me) just wondering if any of you ladies have ever done something as silly as this and still go pregnant - I'm just looking to cling on to a little bit of hope! Xx


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Eeek, doesn't sound great to be honest as the positive only indicates you will be ovulating in 12-48hrs. Any chance you can get another iui tomorrow?


----------



## Nicky_1985 (Jun 10, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't think so. The donor sperm is £500 a go and the procedure is £1000, we both agreed that if this one didn't work we would go down the ivf route as the chances of success are just so much higher (our only issue is lack of sperm!) The ivf is £5k and I think we'd be so dissapointed if we went and spent another £1500 on this cycle and it didn't work. It's also a nightmare logistically as we both work and the clinic is an hour and a half away and we both have to sign a consent form before anything can be carried out so it's not looking good!


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

You never know it could be a flukey cycle that bucks the trend! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 
We've been thinking about switching to ivf but giving iui one last go


----------



## Nicky_1985 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, we'll keep everything crossed but I think I've definitely stuffed this one! I think we were lulled in to a false sense of security when we were so lucky the first time round. When are you giving your last shot of IUI a try? The doctor at our clinic has said that because we have no fertility issues and the quality of the donor sperm is so high the chances of IVF working are as high as 65 - 70% we opted for the IUI as it was that much cheaper but after 3 cycles I think we'd pretty much break even on an IVF attempt.


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow that's pretty good odds! Just started gonal f for this go first scan on Friday. We're similar really - no known issues and donor sperm (although on unmedicated funded cycles it now appears I had a cyst that they were looking at instead of a follicle!) 
Because of this we agreed that we would do two medicated iuis and then reassess but probably move onto ivf.


----------

